# Warwick Insect Technologies



## maori badger (Oct 14, 2007)

Anybody had any problems with this site? I logged in on friday as I had been told it was a good place to buy silkworms and wanted to get some for my beardies. I ordered some food and paid special delivery. Its now wednesday and my boys still don't have their worms. I haven't had any answer to my emails and there is no answer on the telephone.

Anyone else heard anything? Its a bit of a bummer as I paid £13 and am now out of pocket so am pretty P'O ed


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

They used to be called seritech, do a websearch and do a forum search of all the main forums, :whistling2:


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

They never replied to my many emails until after a good good few weeks when i put a paypal claim in,
they then responded by saying they were all to small and had been waiting for them to grow,and promised they would be deliver'd the day after,
another week passed and i recieved them and they were great and well chuffed with them,(good size and condition),
Its just a pity they took so long and never answer'd emails until the claim was file'd.

(if all had gone well i would of put a regular order in but i swore never to use them again).


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

Ye We Had That Problem In The Summer Took About 4 Weeks From Ordering To Receiving Really Tiny Silk Worms....


----------

